# Sharing your wife sexually..the hotwife craze.



## TDI99 (Aug 16, 2011)

The growing trend in the lives of married men has been the experimentation of allowing their wives to play sexually without themselves being active outside, or simply sharing in threesome or foursomes etc.. My belief is that ALL married men(100%) have been "entertained" by that same fantasy, many who haven't come to terms with it YET,with many living out what's become known as "the lifestyle". While I always had the fantasy, it took me a couple married years to admit it wasn't a bad thing, admitted it to her, and then encouraged her to play. It took her time to get her mind around the fact that I was being honest, wasn't looking for a chance to chase tail myself, had no hidden homosexual or bi issues, wasn't trying to "trick her"...and that it really was an open sexuality I was seeking for us.
Finally she tried it with a couple of my buddies at my encouragement. All went well. Still on and off active.
anybody else?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

How does it make your wife hotter?:scratchhead:

It's no secret that society works in such a way that most women can sleep with a lot of men and even women if they want to. It doesn't make them hot. It just means they have sex with multiple partners.

What is really happening is that having sex with multiple people with no attachment is portrayed as a cool and sexy thing to do. FVcking lots of men or women is seen to be sexually open and desirable. In essence people who feel this way have had their sexual ideals and relationships shaped by social media (and usaully porn). 

Instead of valuing women and sexual relationships they willing to put their relationships at risk. They don't appreciate what they have or really truly appreciate or value in their wives.

Any body who is willing to introduce someone else sexually into their marriage runs a lot of risks.

There are risks of catching disease.
Unwanted pregnancy
Emotional attachment
Feeling used
and so on...

Any one who would risk someone they really supposedly love in order to get off, really isn't mature enough for a relationship IMO.

I think I am open sexually (to my fiance only), I am just closed to risking my relationship.

I have seen many times men suggesting this for their own sexual pleasure, women agreeing and then feeling let down by their man. She realizes He wasn't the strong caring man who had the ability to do the right thing by their marriage above all else, and so she seeks a man who will love her and not put their relationship at risk, who will only want her exclusively and would never allow her to be put in that position. She realizes the vows they took actually meant nothing. 


As for all men wanting to have their wives sleep with other people. I think you are very wrong.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

TDI99 said:


> My belief is that ALL married men(100%) have been "entertained" by that same fantasy, many who haven't come to terms with it YET,with many living out what's become known as "the lifestyle".


Dangerous to make statistical assumptions on a sampling size of one (yourself). I don't think that this will generally apply to alpha types, at least. Goes against our nature to care what other men think about anything.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Halien said:


> Dangerous to make statistical assumptions on a sampling size of one (yourself). I don't think that this will generally apply to alpha types, at least. Goes against our nature to care what other men think about anything.


:iagree:

I would think it also goes against an alpha type's nature to want to share his mate in any kind of capacity.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Please reread:
Sex Section Posting Rules

Thread closed.


----------

